# making a film of the sil or children of hurin



## morgoth145 (Jun 17, 2011)

so what do u guys think? should PJ (or some one else) make a film about the sil or about the children of hurin, or would it be not such a good idea?
tell me what u guys think!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 17, 2011)

If he doesn't screw it up it'd be a good idea but in my opinion, to get the full effect from the books it would probably take a quadilogy (4 movies). Children of Hurin would sort of be included in that possibly.


----------



## Halasían (May 5, 2013)

If Children of Hurin is made into a movie, someone other than PJ and anyone associated with his films needs to do it. He shat out The Hobbit knowing it would be successful because of the Lord of the Rings 10 years beforehand. When he made LotR, he had no idea they would be successful, and so tried to work with the purist interests some. 

Children of Hurin movie... different age, different vision.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 5, 2013)

The Silmarillion is a collection of stories. They would need re-assembling by, for example, Christopher Tolkien with details and storyline navigation from the History of Middle-earth collection. For instance, I would love to see "Of Tuor and his Coming to Gondolin" amalgamated with "The Fall of Gondolin" into one book. As they stand, the stories don't mesh together cleanly but, if you can ignore that, reading the two together is a real treat and would make an excellent film. A sensitive addition to any film would be the inclusion of Glamdring and Orcrist (and even Sting) into Gondolin's story, adding richness to Elrond's examination of the swords in The Hobbit.


----------

